# Two Angelfish acting strange.



## Fernando Hurtado (Feb 7, 2011)

Hello I was wondering if any of you would be able to try and help me figure out what's wrong with my fish. This week i bought a 12x12x30 

I put 20 lbs worth of Eco-Complete Planted Aquarium Substrate and then filled up the tank with water.
After I had the aquarium filled i put 10 mL worth of Nutrafin AquaPlus 
I then waited 20 minutes to put in the plants, filter, and heater.

I wasn't able to get any fish for a couple days and but I was able to drop by the pet store on friday to pick up the fish.
I got 2 Angelfish 

and

, and they were both starting to get used to the tank until yesterday.
They weren't eating the flakes

or the blood worms

I got them.

Today I noticed the white and yellow behaving even stranger than yesterday, he wasn't swimming much and didn't want to eat, same thing with the black and white one. Both of stayed at the top of the aquarium most of the day, but right now one of them is almost on its side and it looks like he's struggling to swim and the other slowly swims up to the top of the top of the aquarium to were the filter releases the water and swims into the flow which hurls him to the gravel.
Please help me!!


----------



## NeonShark666 (Dec 13, 2010)

Never cycle with Angelfish. They don't like the many chemicals generated during cycling. If you can, move them to another tank that has been cycled. If you can't, install a good, powerful filter (with carbon in the filter pad) and put in some good aeriation}. Make 20-30% water changes every two or three days. Better cycling fishes are Guppies and Danios.


----------



## phys (Feb 4, 2011)

They're more than likely suffereing from ammonia or nitrite poisoning.. the first few days-weeks of a new tank can produce deadly amounts of these for fish. As was previously stated, try to move them to a cycled tank. Seachem Prime will help them in your current tank if you cannot and definately do daily 25% (at least) water changes. You also should get a water conditioner for the water to protect them against chlorine but if you have the Seachem Prime, it takes care of that.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

Read about the nitrogen cycle and how to cycle your tank. Fish produce waste which as it breaks down turns into ammonia which is toxic to fish, bacteria turn the ammonia into nitrites (also toxic), then different bacteria turn it into nitrates which are safer for the fish. In an established aquarium this cycle is ongoing and it keeps the water safe for your fish but in a new tank the bacteria have not had a chance to build up yet and the resulting ammonia and nitrite spikes are often deadly to fish.

The next 4-6 weeks, until the tank is cycled are going to be hard on your fish and involve a lot of water changes, possibly daily if your fish are to survive, a test kit will let you know when you need to do water changes. You might consider returning your fish and doing a 'fishless cycle'.

I would start by doing a 50% water change with dechlorinated water right away as your fish already seem to be suffering from ammonia poisoning.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

^+1


----------

